# الترانزستور وحيد الوصلة unijunction transistorujt



## F.Abdelaziz (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*الترانزستور وحيد الوصلة **UNIJUNCTION TRANSISTOR**UJT*


*الأهداف**:* 

*مناقشة الاختلافات بين الترانزستورات متعددة الوصلات والترانزستورات أحادية الوصلة **.*
*وصف مبدأ العمل للترانزستور **UJT** .*
*التعرف (تحديد) على أطراف **UJT** . *
*رسم رمز مخطط الدائرة الكهربية للترانزستور **UJT** . *
*اختبار **UJT** بواسطة الأوم ميتر .*
*توصيل **UJT** فى الدائرة .*
*1- **الترانزستور **UJT** هو ترانزستور خاص له قاعدتين **two bases** ومشع **emitter** , هو جهاز رقمى لأن له حالتين فقط : حالة التوصيل **on **و حالة الفصل (القطع) **off** .**ويصنف عادة مع مجموعة من الأجهزة المعروفة باسم عائلة الثيرستورات **thyristors** . الثيرستورات هي الأجهزة التي يتم توصيلها تماما أو فصلها (قطعها) تماما , وتشمل الأجهزة مثل موحد السليكون المحكوم **SCR** والترياك **triac** والداياك **diac** والترانزستور وحيد الوصلة **UJT** و.....*

*يصنع الترانزستور **UJT** عن طريق المزج بين ثلاث طبقات من مواد أشباه الموصلات ، كما هو موضح في الشكل رقم 1 .*


*

*​ 
*2- **الشكل رقم 2 يوضح رمز مخطط الدائرة الكهربية للترانزستور **UJT **وشكل قاعدته .*

*

*​ 


*3- **يمر التيار فى مسارين خلال **UJT** . أحد الممرات من القاعدة رقم 2 إلى القاعدة رقم 1 . الممر الآخر من خلال المشع والقاعدة رقم 1 . فى حالته العادية لا يمر تيار من أى من الممرين حتى يصبح الجهد المطبق على المشع أعلا بحوالى 10 فولت من الجهد المطبق على القاعدة رقم 1 , عندئذ يتحول **UJT** إلى حالة التوصيل ويمر التيار من ممر القاعدة رقم 1- القاعدة رقم 2 ومن الممر المشع – القاعدة رقم 1**. يستمر مرور التيار حتى يهبط الجهد المطبق على المشع إلى النقطة التى يكون فيها اعلا بحوالى 3 فولت من الجهد المطبق على القاعدة رقم 1 . عندما يصل المشع إلى هذه النقطة يتحول **UJT** إلى حالة الفصل (القطع) ويظل مفصول حتى يرتفع مرة أخرى الجهد المطبق على المشع ويصل إلى مستوى أعلا من الجهد المطبق على القاعدة رقم 1 بحوالى 10 فولت . *


*4- **عادة ما يوصل الترانزستور **UJT** كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم 3 . *




*

*​ 


*المقاومة المتغيرة تتحكم فى المعدل الزمنى لشحن المكثف . عندما يتم شحن المكثف إلى 10 فولت يتحول **UJT** إلى حالة التوصيل **on** حيث يتم تفريغ المكثف خلال ممر المشع – القاعدة رقم 1 . عندما يتم تفريغ المكثف حتى 3 فولت يتحول **UJT** إلى حالة القطع **off** بما يسمح للمكثف بالبدأ فى الشحن مرة أخرى . بتغيير المقاومة المتصلة على التوالى مع المكثف يتم التحكم فى الزمن اللازم لشحن المكثف وبالتالى معدل نبضات الترانزستور **UJT **(T = RC)** .*
*ويمكن للترانزستور **UJT** أن يعطى نبضه إخراج كبيرة لأن نبضة الخرج تنتج نتيجة تفريغ المكثف كما فى الشكل رقم 4 . **هذه النبضة الكبيرة عادة تستخدم لإشعال (بدء) **triggering** بوابة الموحد السليكونى المتحكم **SCR** .*




*

*​ 


*يتحدد معدل النبضات بقيم المقاومة والمكثف المتصلة بمشع **UJT** . ومع ذلك فإن قيمة المكثف مقيدة حيث لا يمكن استخدام مكثف أكبر من 10 ميكروفاراد لأن الترانزستور **UJT** قد لا يكون قادرا على التعامل مع الارتفاعات**spike **فى التيار الناتجة عن المكثف الكبير وقد يتلف الترانزستور **UJT**.*


*5- **يمكن اختبار الترانزستور **UJT** بالأوم ميتر بطريقة مماثلة لاختبار الترانزستزر العادى .*
*عند اختبار **UJT** بالأوم ميتر فإنه يبدو كدائرة تحتوى على مقاومتين كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم 5 . *



*

 *​ 

*إذا تم توصيل الطرف الموجب للأوم ميتر بمشع **UJT** يلاحظ وجود مقاومة بين المشع – القاعدة رقم 1 و مقومة بين المشع – القاعدة رقم 2 .*



*

*​ 


*إذا تم توصيل الطرف السالب للأوم ميتر بالمشع فلن تكون هناك مقاومة ملحوظة بين المشع وكل من القاعدة رقم 1 والقاعدة رقم 2 . *



*

*​ 


*إذا تم توصيل طرفى الأوم ميتر إلى القاعدتين يلاحظ وجود إستمرارية (مقاومة) شريطة أن يكون جهد طرفى الأوميتر كبير بما يكفى للعمل . *


*

*​ 

*

*​ 

*

*​


----------



## رزقي محمد أسامة (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله في مجهوداتك ووفقك للمزيد


----------



## أبومنة (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم على مجهودك
وتم نقل الموضوع إلى قسم هندسة الالكترونيات


----------



## Yahya nasba (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------

